# YI 4k Videoschnitt Vorschau ruckelt



## atbfan (17. März 2018)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Actioncam die 4k 60fps mit 130mbit aufnehmen kann.
Wenn ich diese Video nun in Sony Vegas, Adobe premiere pro ziehe und abspiele habe ich ein so starkes Ruckeln, dass man nicht arbeiten kann. Das Abspielen in jeglichen Video Playern läuft butter weich.

Bei Sony Vegas Pro ruckelt es sofort wenn ich auf play drücke! Bei dem neuesten premiere cc läuft es die ersten 5 Sekunden ohne einen Ruckler dann fängt es an und wird immer heftiger. GANZ WICHTIG! Wenn ich den Kursor an die Stelle setzte wo es im Video mit dem Ruckeln losging, läuft es ohne Probleme und ruckelt nicht. Setzte ich den Kursor wider an den Anfang des Video, läuft es die ersten 5 Sekunden ohne Ruckeln und fängt exakt an der gleichen stelle wieder an zu ruckeln.
Wenn mein Prozessor nicht stark genug wäre oder meine GPU zu schwach, dann müsste es doch ab der ersten sekunde ruckeln. Oder zumindest immer gleich sein oder? Dadurch das das Ruckeln mit der "Kursor nochmal an die Stelle setzten wo es anfängt zu ruckeln" Methode umgehbar ist, fühlr es sich für mich so an wie wenn irgendwie ein Flaschenhalls vorhanden wäre. Als ob eine Art Puffer nicht mitkommt oder sich permanent überschlägt oder die CPU runtertacktet. Wie gesagt setzte ich den Kursor sofort wieder dort an wo das Rucekln begann und starte das Video läuft es butter weich in vollster Vorschau Qualität. Die Vorschauquali hat brigens keine auswirkung auf das Ruckeln. Ist gleich stark wenn es mal anfängt zu ruckeln.
Das Rukeln fängt nicht immer in verbindung mit der erhöhten CPU Lüfterdrehzal an. Manchmal dreht der Lüfter hoch und es ruckelt wie sau und manchmal ist er leise und es ruckelt ebenfalls oder garnicht.
Ich stelle die Cam übrigens auf mittlere Quali mit 100 Mbit. Weil bei 130mbit es stärker ruckelt.

Das muss mit dem AVC Codec von der YI4k Kamera zusammen hängen, da das Video meiner Panasoni LX 100 mit 4k 30fps 100mbit ohne einen einzigen Ruckler perfekt zu bearbeiten geht. Auch ein Rohes Video aus einer Sony FDR 3000 die mit 4k 30fps 100mbit aufnimmt läuft es butter weich. Die Sony benutzt zb. den XAVC Codec und das läuft in Sony Vegas und Adobe Premiere ohne einen mux.

Habe mit dem Taskmanager die CPU und RAM Auslastung angeschaut. CPU bei 50-60% und Ram bei 70%
Mit Speedfan wurde die CPU mit 45 Grad angezeigt. GPU mit 80
Ich habe folgendes System:

I74790 3,6ghz
16gb Ram
GTX 980
7200 rpm Festplatte
Windows 10 64bit

Das ist ein Acer Predator fertig PC.

Ich bin soweit, dass ich die KAmera wider verkaufen will, weil ich sie nicht nutzen kann. Das komische ist, dass ich in einem Video Forum gesagt bekommen habe, dass der PC dafür zu schwach wäre. Ein anderer User hingegen hat eine CPU die schwächer ist wie meine und seine GPU eine gtx 970 ist und er das Video ohne Ruckler in der Vorschau laufen lassen kann.

Sorry, für den langen Post. Aber ohne Deteils, kommen wir dem ganen glabe ich nicht auf die Schliche.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. März 2018)

Hi atbfan,

das Problem ist nicht in erster Linie die Bitrate bei der Aufnahme, sondern die Komplexität des Codecs. Um es kurz zu machen, konvertiere die Videofiles deiner YI 4K in einen für Videoschnitt optimierten Intermediate-Codec und schon klappts reibungslos. Ich gebe zu, dass das etwas mehr Aufwand beim Ingest ist, aber der Aufwand lohnt sich weil dann die Post-Production wieder anfängt, Spaß zu machen. Wenn du viel Material mit der YI 4K drehst, dann kannst du ja die Transcodierung über Nacht laufen lassen oder aber einkaufen gehen, solange deine Workstation transcodiert.

Alternativ kannst du dich auch mal informieren zum Thema Proxy-Files. Auch das ist eine Möglichkeit, im Videoschnitt mit gigantischem Material zurechtzukommen. Irgendwann in nicht allzuferner Zukunft wirst du vielleicht auch mal 8K handhaben wollen und nicht ein privates Atomkraftwerk und einen Rechner im Wert eines Reihenhauses kaufen wollen. Proxy-Files und der zugehörige Workflow ist durchaus eine ernsthafte Überlegung diesbezüglich ... und nicht unüblich. 

Hoffe, das hilft dir ein wenig weiter
Martin


----------



## atbfan (18. März 2018)

Hallo Martin,

was edeutet genau intermediate codec? Dabei wird wohl die Qualität massiv leiden, wenn ich das Video erstmal umkonvertiere, oder nicht? Das wäre doch sehr schade, wenn ich bedenke, welche tolle Qualität die Kamera liefert. Oder könnte man das so machen, dass ich mit 130mbit aufnähme und dann beim umkonvertieren 100 Mbit angebe. Wäre ich dann bei der selben qualität die ich im Moment habe wenn ich mit 100mbit aufzeichne? Oder würde es noch weitere qualitätseinbusen geben?

Das mit den Proxy files kenne ich. Macht sony vegas zum beispiel von selbst, wenn ich das video reinziehe. Daach sieht das Video aber sowas von verpixelt aus, dass es in den Augen weh tut.

Der Pc müsste das doch schaffen!? Ich sehe die ganzen "gamer pcs" und "high end pcs" die angeboten werden und diese haben meist die selbe Config oder teilweise noch schwachere Grafikkarten. Wie auch schon obn geschrieben, hatte ein User eine schwachere CPU und GPU und bei ihm lief mein Material ohne Probleme.

Danke für die Hilfe!
Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2018)

Ein Intermediate Codec ist nicht ein Codec mit niedrigerer Qualität sondern eher das Gegenteil davon. Die Codecs, die speziell von Consumer-Kameras genutzt werden, nutzen eine erhebliche Kompression um die Dateigröße und auch die erforderliche Datenrate in Grenzen zu halten. Dadurch können sie z.B. 4K Video auf mehr oder weniger langsame SD-Karten aufzeichnen. Ein Intermediate Codec für Videoschnitt ist wesentlich weniger komprimiert, erzeugt dadurch wesentlich größere Dateien, die sich aber vom Rechner deutlich leichter wiedergeben lassen da der Codec nicht so komplex ist und deshalb nicht so viel Rechenzeit beim Dekodieren erfordert.

Zur etwas genaueren Erklärung:
Hochkomprimierte Codecs arbeiten mit longGoP, was kurz erklärt bedeutet, dass nur selten ein volles Bild gespeichert wird und dann vergleichsweise lange nur noch "Bildunterschiede" gespeichert werden bevor wieder ein vollständiges Bild gespeichert wird. Der Rechner muss also aus den wenigen vollständigen Bildern und den vielen Bildunterschieden wieder vollständige Bilder erzeugen. Das kann einen Rechner ziemlich fordern und nicht jede Grafikkarte kann bei jedem Codec unterstützend zu Hilfe eilen.
Mehr zu longGoP Codecs:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildergruppe

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Such dir einen guten Intermediate Codec, der alle Bilder als I-Frames (vollständige Bilder) speichert. Leg dir eine flotte SSD zu, die die Daten auch in Windeseile bereitstellen kann.

Kleines Rechenexempel zum Schluss:
1 Bild in 4K Auflösung benötigt unkomprimiert (decodiert) knapp 24 MB
Bei 30 Bildern pro Sekunde entspricht das schon 712 MB/s
Bei 60 Bildern pro Sekunde kommen wir schon auf 1,39 GB/s

Du siehst also, dass da durchaus erhebliche Datenmengen geschaufelt werden. Es kann viele Flaschenhälse geben, die dein System ausbremsen. Es ist praktisch unmöglich, das per Ferndiagnose rauszufinden, 16GB RAM sind z.B. nicht gerade üppig im o.g. Kontext. Wenn man noch abzieht, was Betriebssystem und Anwendungssoftware and RAM beanspruchen, dann bleiben vielleicht 8GB übrig für im RAM gecachten Videocontent. Das würde gerade mal für 5-6 Sekunden ruckelfreie Videowiedergabe reichen wenn das Sytem die Daten nicht flott genug von A nach B geschaufelt kriegt. Es kann dich viel Lebenszeit und Nerven kosten, den oder die Flaschenhälse in deinem System rauszufinden. Mehr RAM hilft immer, SSDs sind immer ein dickes Plus ... ansonsten ist das Beste was du tun kannst, deinem Rechner die Arbeit erleichtern und einen weniger komprimierten Intermediate Codec nutzen, der für Videoschnitt optimiert ist.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## atbfan (18. März 2018)

danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! Der Codec ist 100% extrem stark komprimiert! Das selbe hatte ich auch bei Gopro schon einmal mit 4k. Auch andere User berichten das die Gopro Videos nicht ohne Probleme liefen. Auch bei den DJI Dronen haben diverse User geschrieben, dass alles andere perfekt läuft nur die Videos aus der dJI waren nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Das komische ist dasich zu 50% einen defekt vermute der bei der Aufzeichnung liegt. Denn Du musst dir das so vorstellen:

Ich habe video X. Starte es und es ruckelt nach 5 Sekunden enorm! Dann setzte ich den Kursor an eine andere Stelle ca 3 Sekunden weiter als vorher und das Video läuft bis zum schluss ohne ein Ruckeln. Dann starte ich zb Video Y(also ein anderes video) und das läuft ohne Ruckeln an und fängt dann durchgehend an zu ruckeln. Dann nehme ich wider ein anderes und es Ruckelt nach einer total anderen Zeitspanne.

Wie wenn der Codec nicht immer gleich stark komprmieren würde. Oder ich weis nicht wie ich das erklären soll.

IAuch weil du schreibst 16gb Ram reichen nicht. Kann man sich dann auf den Taskmanager nicht verlassen, wenn der schreibt, dass beim abspielen im Editor Programm die Auslastung nur 60 Prozent betragen?

Ich werde mal probieren mehr ram reinzu hauen. Ist es wichtig wo die SSD im Rechner ist? Also als Betriebssystem oder als 2. Festplatte? Oder ist das egal solange die Videodatein auf der SSD sind?

Ich werde auch wegen dem Intermediate codec gucken.

KAnn ich Dir eventuell eine Videodatei zukommen lassen, damit Du es mal probieren kannst?

Habe das Video jemanen geschickt der einen Rechner verkaufen will. Sein Rechner:

CPU: Intel XEON E5 1650 baugleich mit I7 3970X oder LT ähnlich I7 5820k
MoBo: Dell OEM T3600 (OC durch Patch möglich)
RAM: 16GB 1333 ECC (höchste Sicherheit beim Arbeiten)
GPU: Asus Turbo GTX 1060 6GB (Color Mod) OC
SSD: Kingston 128GB
HDD: 1 TB Dell SATA
Netzteil: Dell 635 Watt
Gehäuse: Dell T3600 mit Casemod+ WS2812 LEDs
CPU Kühlung: Dell Advanced Cooler

Sollte das bei ihm nicht flutschen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2018)

Klar kannst du mir eine Videodatei zukommen lassen, schreib mir einfach z.B. einen Google Drive Link via privater Unterhaltung. Ich schau mir das dann mal an.
Es bringt uns nicht viel weiter, hier die Specs von unterschiedlichen Computern zu vergleichen. All diese Computer sollten in der Lage sein, das Material ordentlich wiederzugeben ... wenn die Voraussetzungen dafür gegeben sind. Und die Voraussetzungen dafür versuche ich dir zu vermitteln (Intermediate Codec für Videoschnitt)


----------



## atbfan (18. März 2018)

ich finde die Option nicht, wo ich dir privat schreiben kann. Bin auf dein Profilbild gegangen aber......

Kannst Du mir eine Nachricht schreiben? Dann schicke ich dir dort den Link. Danke Dir.

ich habe eine Unterhaltung begonnen! Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2018)

Also, danke erstmal für das Video. 

Vorab der Hinweis, dass ich eine wirklich ziemlich brachiale Workstation habe, die an die derzeit machbaren Grenzen geht. Aus diesem Grund läuft die Datei auch völlig reibungslos bei mir in Premiere Pro CC (bei Wiedergabe).
Ich sehe allerdings auch, dass während der Wiedergabe bis zu 19GB RAM verwendet werden (ich habe derzeit 64GB). Und GPU Load geht auf etwa 15-16% hoch (habe eine  GTX 1080 Ti mit 11GB RAM).

So, jetzt scheint es erstmal so, als könnte ich dir nicht helfen, weil bei mir ja alles funktioniert. Ist aber eben nicht so ... und dazu jetzt mehr:

Ich habe das Video mal fix konvertiert (mit Adobe Media Encoder CC) in 2 Codecs die wesentlich besser für Videoschnitt geeignet sind. Einmal in DNxHR HQ UHD 59.94 (4,55GB Datei) und in Quicktime GoPro CineForm YUV 10-Bit (2,62GB Datei). Du siehst also, dass diese Dateien wesentlich größer sind als deine Originaldatei (368MB). An Qualität verlierst du da absolut nichts. Aber du brauchst mehr Platz auf der Festplatte (und eine schnelle Platte tut Not, SSD hilft enorm).

Bisher haben wir immernoch nicht wirklich viel gelernt, da ja alle Formate bei mir flüssig laufen in der Wiedergabe. Aber jetzt kommt der springende Punkt:
Ich habe alle 3 Clips in Premiere Pro CC in eine Timeline geschmissen und wenn ich jetzt einfach mit der Maus über dem Originalclip flott hin und her shuttle, dann merke ich dass die Dinge einen Moment brauchen. Das Shuttlen "hängt" nicht wirklich unmittelbar und verzögerungsfrei an meiner Mausbewegung. Wenn ich das selbe über dem DNxHR HQ Clip mache, dann läuft das schon spürbar flüssiger. Ziemlich deutlicher Unterschied. Dementsprechend kann ich sagen, dass der Codec schonmal wesentlich einfacher für mein Maschinchen ist. Aber so richtig Laune macht es dann mit dem Quicktime MOV in GoPro CineForm YUV ..... wooooow, das ist so flott, dass sich absolut überhaupt keine Verzögerung spüren lässt, das hin und her shuttlen hängt sowas von unmittelbar an meiner Maus, dass es eine wahre Freude ist.

Witzigerweise bringt es überhaupt nichts, dabei die Auslastung von CPU und GPU zu beobachten. Unterschiede sind marginal und spiegeln überhaupt nichts wider von dem, was ich mit meinem Maus-Shutteln tatsächlich sehe. Der Rechner hat mit Quicktime GoPro Cineform YUV überhaupt keine Last, er meistert das mühelos ohne jedes Murren. Und ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass es bei dir exakt der selbe Effekt sein wird. Bissel mehr RAM (Ich glaube dein PC kann max. 32GB RAM) und dann ne hübsch flotte SSD und schon geht die Sonne auf am Videoschnitt-Himmel. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## atbfan (18. März 2018)

Hi hi,

danke für das testen! Ok also 19 gb ram.......Das könnte bedeuten, dass bei mir der Speicher zu wenig ist was eventuell dieses verspätetes Ruckeln erklären würde.
Wäre noch interessant gewäsen es mit einer Testversion von vegas pro 15 zu testen. Das liegt mir mehr wie Premiere pro cc. 

Ein Video in cc in diesem cinema gopro codec zu konvertieren dauert für ein 40 sekunden Video 6 Minuten. Wenn ich in Vegas pro jedoch das Video reinziehe macht sony ein Proxy draus und das in 2,5 minuten. Danach kann ich mit dem Kursor im Video frame genau blitzartig hin und her scrollen/suchen. Auch kann ich die Geschwindigkeit auf 600% erhöhen un das video läuft wie ein BLitz ohne ruckeln. Also macht wirjlich spaß. die Datei die als original 500mb hat  wird nur 750mb groß als proxy. Die vorschau sieht auch hochaufgelöst aus. Somit passt die quali des proxys. Beim Rendern wird eh das original genommen oder nicht?

Ich werde mal eine SSD probieren und den RAM auf 32 erhöhen. ICh könnte mir vorstellen, dass das einen enormen Schub bringen würde und vielleicht sogar das Ruckeln ohne proxy ermöglichen.

Reicht es wenn die SSD als 2 Platte drin ist? ODer muss das System drauf installiert sein um einen spürbaren Effekt zu merken?

Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2018)

Im Prinzip ist es für diesen speziellen Test ausreichend, eine SSD als zweite Platte einzubauen.
Aber langfristig gesehen möchtest du auch deine Systemplatte als SSD haben, du weißt es nur noch nicht 

Mich würde interessieren, ob in Premiere Pro CC die in GoPro Cineform YUV gewandelten Clips problemlos und flott laufen. Eigentlich sollte es nicht nötig sein, daraus wiederum Proxies zu erstellen. Keine Ahnung was Sony Vegas da macht (und warum).


----------



## atbfan (18. März 2018)

das mit dem cineform kann ich gerne ausprobieren wenn du neugierig bist. Aber ich habe mich entschieden mit sony vegas und proxys zu arbeiten. Wenn ich mal was aufnähme habe ich vielleicht 10-15 clips mit einer länge von 3einer halben Minute oder auch mal 1:30. Das dauert nciht lange diese in proxys zu wadeln. Vielleicht eine halbe stunde. Aber danach rasen die Videos ohne einen microruckler. Aber den Speicher und ssd werde ich probieren


----------

